
Tuckman's stages of group development - imdsm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuckman%27s_stages_of_group_development
======
carsongross
> Forming, Storming, Norming, Performing

Where does positioning for political power, consolidating that power, then
eliminating enemies, then managing upwards and finally leaving behind a husk
of a group as you move up fall in this analysis?

Is my cynicism showing? I feel like my cynicism is showing.

